# Anyone in the Lafayettte IN area that can foster 2 baby rabbits?



## hoosiersphynx (May 25, 2011)

My pet rabbit had 3 babies today and she will not make a nest for them. When I found them they were cold and there was a 3rd that was dead. They are warmed up now. Mom ate 1 ear off of one baby. I dont want to see them die. Someone please help save them.


----------



## hoosiersphynx (May 26, 2011)

Well yesterday I ended up pulling some fur for the babies and putting them in the nest. I left them alone for about 30 min then checked on them and she was pulling some fur! She was also getting protective of the babies witch I thought was a good sign. So I let them be all night and woke up to a HUGE nest with tons of fur and 2 little fat and warm babies! Is there anything that I should do to the one babis ear? It looks like it is starting to scab a little.
Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 26, 2011)

The ear should be okay as long as its kept clean.  I recently had a neighbors dog bust into one of my cages and it got two toes off one of my 7 week old rabbits.  I kept it clean and the cage super clean and it's healing very well.


----------

